# New Member & New to the TT boost problems 😑



## kirkwool123 (3 d ago)

Hi guys, great to be onboard! 

Sooo, I recently acquired a MK1 TT Roadster to tinker with. 

So far done some good odd jobs including installation of a new alternator & installed a catch can system due to perished hoses. 

I'm getting what feels like some boost, then the car will just Rev to the limiter but what feels like no power/ boost. 

Am I suffering from a boost leak? I've noticed if I rev the engine I can see a puff/ squirt of air coming from where the manifold is but can't se any obvious leaks/ breaks. 

I've replaced the N75 valve aswell as put new silicone hoses on. 

I'm suspecting the intercooler hoses might be my problem but just interested to see if anyone has experienced this before I pull the front of the car off again .

Any help/ info is greatly appreciated 

Cheers!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Kirk, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
Check & cure that puff of air first.
I'll move your post into the Mk1 section you should get more replies
Hoggy.


----------



## mk1chopper (Jan 14, 2021)

If you think you have a boost leak I would look at installing a boost gauge, even just a cheap one for the purpose of diagnostic (can easily be removed if you don't like the idea of having one mounted in an air vent) alternative is buy a Bluetooth obd adapter and use torque Pro app or similar, can also be used for fault scanning. Another option is to make a DIY pressure tester or diy smoke test (you can buy smoke pellets from screwfix).


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁 get a smoke test done that should find any leaks


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

> ... i'm getting what feels like some boost, then the car will just Rev to the limiter but what feels like no power/ boost....


If on boost onset the revs just go to the red line without accelerating and speeding up isn't the clutch slipping?


----------

